

Live Webcast: SpaceX AsiaSat 8 Launch - dlgeek
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/

======
dlgeek
They had an abort at less than 1 minute to launch. They have recycled back to
T-13m and holding.

The abort appears to have been right after they started to fully pressurize
the tanks.

------
dlgeek
They picked up again, planning for 0800 UTC, T-12.

